# Threesome in Marriage



## narrowboatowner (Dec 24, 2017)

Many years ago we would play cards with 2 other couples, some time dares were used but it was only touching. One night wife and i were talking in bed she told me she wanted to try sex with a guy, she only had sex with me before, I agreed in the end but said it had to be just the 3 of us. So after having a drink with the guy she wanted he was one of the card playesrs weasked him back for a drink just 3 of us playing card, wife lost all her close her dare was for him to finger her, after a bit she said one of us better f*** her he looked at me i said ok and he had sec with her as i watched will not go into all the details but he was good she loved it.later we had a drink and he went home we had sex. It was later she said it was different but good but we never did it again

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Question then what are you asking?


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Is this the penthouse forum?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

So you let another man **** your wife. Are you looking for congratulations or commiserations.


----------

